# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  برنامه...!

## benyamin6422

سلام من یه مشکلی که دارم اینکه درس میخونم ولی طبق برنامه پیش نمیرم یعنی اصلا برنامه ندارم امروز هم رفتم پیش یه مشاور برنامه ریخت برام هر جور دارم نگاهش میکنم اصلا نمیتونم اجراش کنم اگه کسی از بچه ها یه برنامه خوب داره به منم کمک کنه پلیز!!!

----------


## Mahnaz

سلام هیچکس بهترازخود ادم نمیتونه واسه خودش برنامه بریزه..هرکسی خودش بهتر میشناسه دیگه..مشاورا تا حدودی میتونن کمکتون کنن
موفق باشین

----------


## benyamin6422

alan pishnhad shoma chie?

----------


## mahdiehgr_M5R

منم پیش مشاور رفتم ولی برنامشو قبول نداشتم خودم رو برنامه اش یه برنامه ی دیگه ریختم
اگه خواستین بگید برنامه رو بهتون بدم

----------


## benyamin6422

dada age zahmati nist on barname ro bzar baram

----------


## M o h a m m a d

> dada age zahmati nist on barname ro bzar baram


*لطفا فارسی*

----------


## Mahnaz

اینکه خودتون برنامه بریزین واسه خودتون..بهتره

----------


## ali_s9412

دوستان برنامشونو بزارن ببینیم چجوریاس  :Y (609): 
یکم راه بفیتم تو برنامه نویسی  :Y (432):

----------


## SepiSm

*برنامه ی قلم چی عالیه 
من خودم از 2 هفته پیش تصمیم گرفتم عمومی هارو با قلم پیش برم و اختصاصی هارو کاملا با معلما 
*

----------


## benyamin6422

از همه بچه ها خواهش میشود برنامه ریزی که که طبق اون درس میخونن بزارن تا یه کمکی به بقیه کرده باشن 
مرسی

----------


## mahdiehgr_M5R

این برنامه خودمه که گفتم مطابق با میل و سلیقه خودم ریختمش درهرحال خیلی برنامه سبکی هم هست البته واسه فارغ التحصیلا خوبه

8تا11                         زیست

11:15تا12:45         ادبیات/دینی

14تا16                     شیمی

16:15تا17:30          عربی/زبان

18تا20                    فیزیک /ریاضی

از ساعت 20:30به بعد هم واسه درسایی هست که داخل زمان تعیین شده تمومم نشده و برای یه مرور کلی رو کل مطلبی هست که اون روز خوندم و همچنین تست

جای فیزیک و ریاضی و ......دینی و ادبیات.......زبان و عربی ....روزهای زوج و فرد عوض میشه ولی  شیمی و زیست چون از مهمترین دروس اختصاصین هر روز گذاشتم که بهتر خونده بشه

کسی که میخاد از این برنامه استفاده کنه از ساعت 7 صب شروع کنه بهتره خودم چون واقعا نمیتونم ساعت 7 بلند بشم(یه نمونه ادم تنبل خخخ) واسه خودم  شروع  رو ساعت 8 گذاشتم

اگه هم فک میکینید زمان گذاشته شده واسه هردرسی کمه میتونید خودتون مطابق با برنامه خودتون زمان رو افزایش بدین 

اینکه چه درسی یا فصلی داخل اون روز  خونده بشه رو طبق ازموناتون میتونید پیش برید خودم که رو گزینه 2 جلو میرم

امیدوارم به دردتون بخوره^_^

----------


## benyamin6422

agha merc az helpet 
baghie bache ha ham komak konan plz

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> agha merc az helpet 
> baghie bache ha ham komak konan plz


اصول برنامه ریزی رو با توجه به شرایطت اجرا کن ... نیاز به برنامه ریزی مشاور نیست ... 
برنامتو خودت بنویس ... بفرست برام .. ایراداشو میگیرم ... سعی کن دنبال شروع طوفانی نگردی ...

----------


## benyamin6422

باش !

----------


## نیلگون_M5R

خب واسه ما که مدرسه میریمم لطفا یه کمک بکنید...

----------


## Captain

> خب واسه ما که مدرسه میریمم لطفا یه کمک بکنید...


داداش هیشکی نمیتونه برا کسی برنامه بریزه حتی برنامه ای که مشاور هم برات مینویسه مفید نیست . باید خودت بشینی و با اطلاعاتی که از توانایی خودت و میزان وقتت و شرایط محیطیت داری برا خودت برنامه بنویسی تا بتونی راحت بهش عمل کنی . فوقش دو ساعت وقت میبره اما برا ی سال راحت میشی

موفق باشی

----------


## نیلگون_M5R

> داداش هیشکی نمیتونه برا کسی برنامه بریزه حتی برنامه ای که مشاور هم برات مینویسه مفید نیست . باید خودت بشینی و با اطلاعاتی که از توانایی خودت و میزان وقتت و شرایط محیطیت داری برا خودت برنامه بنویسی تا بتونی راحت بهش عمل کنی . فوقش دو ساعت وقت میبره اما برا ی سال راحت میشی
> 
> موفق باشی


من دخترم :Yahoo (1): 
ممنون از راهنماییتون این حرفیه که همه میزنن
خب منم نشستم بقول شما 2 ساعت برنامه نوشتم ولی بازم تو ساعت بندی ها و پایه و پیش بودنش ب مشکل خوردم

----------


## Captain

> من دخترم
> ممنون از راهنماییتون این حرفیه که همه میزنن
> خب منم نشستم بقول شما 2 ساعت برنامه نوشتم ولی بازم تو ساعت بندی ها و پایه و پیش بودنش ب مشکل خوردم


پایه و پیش که معلومه

روزایی که مدرسه دارین همون درسای پیش رو بخونین و روزای تعطیلم پایه رو بخونین+مرور درسای هفته آینده پیش(بعد از ظهر جمعه)

----------


## M o h a m m a d

> من دخترم
> ممنون از راهنماییتون این حرفیه که همه میزنن
> خب منم نشستم بقول شما 2 ساعت برنامه نوشتم ولی بازم تو ساعت بندی ها و پایه و پیش بودنش ب مشکل خوردم


خخخ
آ‌جی مشاور 20 که هستن
برنامتو بنویس بهش بده تا برات ویرایش کنه و عیباشو بگه
منم میخوام از هفته بعد همین کارو کنم :Yahoo (1): http://forum.konkur.in/users/775/

----------


## نیلگون_M5R

ممنون از راهنمایان گرامی
داداش محمد خب من پستمو اینجا گذاشتم که جناب مشاور کمکم کنن :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> ممنون از راهنمایان گرامی
> داداش محمد خب من پستمو اینجا گذاشتم که جناب مشاور کمکم کنن


مرسی mohammad عزیز ...
خانم نیلگون فکر میکنم قبلا هم شما رو زیارت کرده بودم درمورد برنامه و درس ... 
شما برنامتو بنویس ... ایراداشو برات میگیرم ... یک هفته باهاش پیش برو آخر هفته ازت آزمون میگیرم ... بالای حد میانگین بشی ، هر جزوه ای که خواستی برات ارسال میشه .
موفق باشی

----------


## Captain

واقعا ی همچین مشاوری برا سایت ی نعمت بزرگه. در قبال هیچ مبلغی و همیشه جوابگو

مخلصتیم داداش مشاور :Y (454):

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> واقعا ی همچین مشاوری برا سایت ی نعمت بزرگه. در قبال هیچ مبلغی و همیشه جوابگو
> 
> مخلصتیم داداش مشاور


شما لطف داری دوست عزیز...  :Y (518):

----------


## benyamin6422

مشاور ارشد من برنامه رو براتون ارسال کردم ولی متاسفانه فکر کنم اونو نخوندید و جوابی درسافت نشد! :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> مشاور ارشد من برنامه رو براتون ارسال کردم ولی متاسفانه فکر کنم اونو نخوندید و جوابی درسافت نشد!


دوست عزیز به من چیزی نرسیده ... 
باز بفرست ... تو پیامام نیست ...

----------


## majidarts

> سلام هیچکس بهترازخود ادم نمیتونه واسه خودش برنامه بریزه..هرکسی خودش بهتر میشناسه دیگه..مشاورا تا حدودی میتونن کمکتون کنن
> موفق باشین


اول باید اصولشو دونست بعد .......................

----------


## نیلگون_M5R

> مرسی mohammad عزیز ...
> خانم نیلگون فکر میکنم قبلا هم شما رو زیارت کرده بودم درمورد برنامه و درس ... 
> شما برنامتو بنویس ... ایراداشو برات میگیرم ... یک هفته باهاش پیش برو آخر هفته ازت آزمون میگیرم ... بالای حد میانگین بشی ، هر جزوه ای که خواستی برات ارسال میشه .
> موفق باشی


بله درسته استاد
خب اونموقع تابستون بود الآن چهارمم اضافه شده
خیلی ممنون شما لطف دارید

----------

